# Help!



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

I went to go dehydrate some celery today, so I ran it thru my slicer, but when I tried to put it in the dehydrator they all fell thru the cracks. 
Now I'm super disappointed and don't know what to do with all the sliced celery.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

in a pinch some people use parchment paper until the get the "fruit leather" trays.


----------



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

mine didn't come with "fruit leather" trays...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> some people use parchment paper ..


Nearly any craft store will have it in their cake supplies section.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

hiwall said:


> in a pinch some people use parchment paper until the get the "fruit leather" trays.


In my grocery store, it's in the same place as waxed paper and aluminum foil.

Is there anything left when you dehydrate celery? I did strips of bell peppers one time and they nearly disappeared.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Kitabrun said:


> mine didn't come with "fruit leather" trays...


They must be purchased separately. You can purchase from the manufacturer or look on Amazon or EBay. I purchased the no name brand liners from Amazon and they've been great for eggs, diced onions and peppers.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> in a pinch some people use parchment paper until the get the "fruit leather" trays.


Like hiwall said, parchment paper is your friend for many dehydratjng jobs. I use it for hamburger, hashbrowns, corn, give it a shot.
Moose


----------



## Kitabrun (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I didn't have any parchment paper either, so I used coffee filters. Worked like a charm. And fruit leather trays are now on my shopping list.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Kitabrun said:


> I went to go dehydrate some celery today, so I ran it thru my slicer, but when I tried to put it in the dehydrator they all fell thru the cracks.
> Now I'm super disappointed and don't know what to do with all the sliced celery.


Buy on Amazon and until then, use Wax Paper--it works beautifully.
If any dehydrated foods stick to the paper, trays, or fruit roll trays..put in the freezer for a few minutes and pop/bend that tray when removed--they come right off.

Your welcome. artydance:


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I cut circles from a roll of aluminum screen I have to repair window screens, has worked great for small pieces of stuff like mixed frozen veggies and other small veg scraps like celery, garlic and jerky gun (ground jerky) 

Or if you can find stainless screen rolls but just might get pricey


----------

